# Video and Pictures of Amber plus more



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Video of Amber in the Garden
Amber1 - YouTube

*Amber In The House*

















*Amber In The Garden*









































































*Amber In The Tree*
_8th August_








_9th August_

































*Amy*

















*Fred*

























*Lynx*


----------



## Beckyjr37 (Nov 27, 2010)

lovely cats :001_tt1:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

They are beautful and obviously enjoying themselves.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

really lovely photos,
amber is growing quickly, and i love watching them explore, bless her, she is such a sweetheart.
i love the one of her and fred,
and love the ones of her up the tree.
michelle x


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

harrys_mum said:


> really lovely photos,
> amber is growing quickly, and i love watching them explore, bless her, she is such a sweetheart.
> i love the one of her and fred,
> and love the ones of her up the tree.
> michelle x


Same here also loved the tree pictures. I think it was cause the sun was shining in that part of the garden which made the pictures come out nice, bright and clear.


----------



## DiscoRia (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow, what an awesome little feline family you have there! I especially love the pics of Amber in the tree


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice photos and loving Lynx,what wonderfull colours. :thumbup:


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

DiscoRia said:


> Wow, what an awesome little feline family you have there! I especially love the pics of Amber in the tree


Thanks for the lovely comment. They are the most easiest family to live with and cleanest 



Mr Giz said:


> Very nice photos and loving Lynx,what wonderfull colours. :thumbup:


Thanks for the lovely comment, the vet said she reminded her of a norwegian forest cat  with lovely colours .


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely pictures 

Don't tell the others because they are both gorgeous, but Lynx is definately my favourite! :001_tt1:


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> Lovely pictures
> 
> Don't tell the others because they are both gorgeous, but Lynx is definately my favourite! :001_tt1:


Thanks it is our secret


----------

